# pile Mac Plus



## Langellier (16 Octobre 2002)

Quelqu'un sait-il où trouver des piles pour mac Plus
? 4.5 volts je crois.

Peut-on y mettre à défaut une pile de 3.6 volts (qu'on trouve plus facilement).
Risque t-on de détériorer la machine avec un voltage légèrement inférieur?
Bien sûr, l'ordi peut fonctionner sans....


----------



## Bernard53 (16 Octobre 2002)

C'est effectivement une pile 4,5 V dixit Apple.
À mon avis une pile de voltage inférieur ne détériorera pas la machine, mais ce n'est que mon avis.

Salutations.


----------



## rezba (17 Octobre 2002)

vaut mieux mettre une 4,5.
Pas trop loin de chez toi, il y a  dxm , à Rennes. Ils sont centre de maintenance agréé. Ils doivent avoir ça dans le foutoir de leur SAV.


----------



## mfay (17 Octobre 2002)

Strictement aucun risque à mettre une pile de voltage inférieur.

Au fur et à mesure qu'une pile vieillit, son voltage baisse, alors c'est comme si on met une vieille pile encore bonne /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Seul contrainte, faut pas qu'elle chauffe, pour une horloge il ne doit pas y avoir de problème.


----------



## Langellier (18 Octobre 2002)

Bonjour

merci pour l'info,
j'irai à rennes dès que possible.


----------



## Langellier (16 Décembre 2002)

Bonjour,
Je viens de mettre dans mon Mac Plus, une pile de 3.6 volts à la place d'une de 4.5. Pour l'instant ça marche. Incertitiude bien sûr sur la durée.

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/bernard.langellier/info/atic.html


----------



## mfay (17 Décembre 2002)

2 mois pour changer la pile, pas mal


----------



## Langellier (17 Décembre 2002)

J'habite à la campagne


----------



## labricol (8 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,
Peut on mettre à défaut une pile de 4.8 volts d'un de mes ancien ordinateur digital sur un Power pc mac 4400/200, sans risque de détériorer la machine avec un voltage légèrement superieur ?

Si non où trouver une pile 4.5 v à un prix raisonnable !
Cordialement, labricol !!!


----------



## Tiobiloute (8 Avril 2005)

Tu peux trouver la pile dans un Apple center, chez 1001 Piles si tu es sur Paris (il doit y en avoir en province aussi, l'autre jour je suis tombé devant celui de Montpellier !!) .....
Le mieux ça serait de préciser ta localisation dans tes infos que quelqu'un près de chez toi puisse te renseigner


----------



## labricol (9 Avril 2005)

Merci pour l'infos!

Et comme dit ton cousin, de Biarritz je monterai bien jusqu'à Saint jean de Luz chez Quicksiver G4 ou chez l'un de ses revendeurs de Bordeaux ou Pau!!


----------

